# Difficulty Transferring Wyndham Rewards



## SereneFury (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been posted somewhere prior, but I am having difficulty in transferring Wyndham Rewards point, as the link on the AGR site comes up with a header and no additional information, and Wyndham Rewards mentions nothing of Amtrak.

Any kind of suggestion would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 25, 2013)

If you go to Wyndham Rewards and your profile. Click on Preferences and there is a drop down for Amtrak Guest Rewards. I am not sure if you can transfer current points without calling, but you can set it up for future points to be direct with Amtrak. I have it that way.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 25, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> If you go to Wyndham Rewards and your profile. Click on Preferences and there is a drop down for Amtrak Guest Rewards. I am not sure if you can transfer current points without calling, but you can set it up for future points to be direct with Amtrak. I have it that way.


I have my Wyndham Rewards points set up this way too. I have noticed they are very prompt about posting, too.


----------



## SereneFury (Jun 25, 2013)

I. Love. You!


----------



## SereneFury (Jun 25, 2013)

And just out of sheer curiosity, anyone have the Amtrak credit card?


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 25, 2013)

JayPea said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If you go to Wyndham Rewards and your profile. Click on Preferences and there is a drop down for Amtrak Guest Rewards. I am not sure if you can transfer current points without calling, but you can set it up for future points to be direct with Amtrak. I have it that way.
> ...


Yes, I got my most recent before I was even home on the return train trip. I just signed up for the summer double points and will be staying with Wyndham in Portland and Seattle.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 25, 2013)

SereneFury said:


> And just out of sheer curiosity, anyone have the Amtrak credit card?


nope, I don't use credit cards, just debit card with the visa logo. If I don't have the cash I don't get it. Plus terrible credit since being unemployed and now disabled.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard and use it for everything I can.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 25, 2013)

SereneFury said:


> And just out of sheer curiosity, anyone have the Amtrak credit card?


I think lots of people on this board do. It's a good deal -- no annual fee, having it means that your AGR points will never expire, _and_ you get a 5% rebate on point redemptions for Amtrak travel (so, for example, a 2-zone roomette trip will effectively cost 19,000 points instead of 20,000).


----------



## Train Rider (Jun 27, 2013)

You won't get Wyndham points if you make the reservation through Priceline or other third-party site running a special. Always make the reservation through the Wyndham site if you want the Amtrak points.


----------

